# B5 A4 Picture Game Thread



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Saw this thread on audizine and thought it was an awesome idea. The idea is we take pictures of our cars in funny situations or dares that we give each other. The first one to get it right wins a point and then can give the next dare. Everyone can try to do the dare but the first one to get it done wins.

Example: B5 A4 in front of a McDonalds-You get it done (*you must submit picture of YOUR car in it and it HAS to be recent*). Then YOU say a picture of a homeless guy holding an vwvortex sign on a piece of cardboard next to your car.

Here's the link to the said audizine thread and the thread that it got it's influence from:
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=418592
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/469932-Official-AVANT-Picture-Game-Thread

*How to play:*

Pick a person, place, or thing to take a picture with that has an A4 in it. The first person who responds with the picture that satisfies the request gets to pick the next request.

Note: please try to make the requests do-able so that the game can continue.

*RULES - PLEASE READ*
1) No photochop. (shop, yes. chop, no).

2) Please only post pictures of YOUR A4, this way you will actually have to go out and take a picture if necessary (or if you've got the time..which, judging by some of the posts counts here... I think some of us do. )

3)No dupes - let's be creative.

4) If you are the poster who meets the picture challenge, please put your next request in a *BOLD* and *CAPITALIZED* font so it's easy to find.

5) IF the challenge isn't met within 2 days the person who put the challenge up then has 24 hours to complete the challenge themselves. If they cannot complete their own challenge, they are docked one point and then pick a new challenge.

6)No challenge is to be made that involves any of the following:

* illegal activities (this includes, but is not limited to: guns, drugs, street racing, thievery, and sexual activities involving minors).
* currency (the participants of this game will not be limited to those with immediate access to large amounts of funds. There is one thing that we each share, regardless of the size of our bank accounts - and that is the fact that we each drive some flavor of one of the greatest cars ever made.)
* Nudity (NSFW stuff is ok; nudity is not).
* Destruction of one's own property or any piece of public property

Once a challenge has been satisfied, the user who met the challenge should post the picture in the A4 Picture Game Thread

Again, as a forum of enthusiasts, this list of rules is growing and becoming more clear as time goes on. Please let me know if there are additional changes that the community feels would be beneficial to keeping this game going.

Mods - I feel like this is more of a general discussion/participation thing so I didn't put it in member photos. If you disagree, feel free to move.

*Edit: NickBroderick is allowed to post his c5 in here also
Edit: Changed rule #5 from 7 days to 2 days.
Edit: Added score board.

*Score Board*

*In the lead*: gear- 11
NeedingAnAudi- 10
fbm93- 10
b5blazing- 7
crazexr7- 7
NickBroderick- 6
brealgli- 5
k04pwrd- 4
aledelic42- 4
Jamerican1- 4
strictly- 3
phillyc43- 2
colony7- 2
bronz- 2
wRek- 2
.Mad Hatter.- 2
thepirate- 2
iwant2partywitu- 1
Lazer Viking- 1
michal_s87- 1
Nick232- 1
Widescreen- 1
ayfour99- 1
EliteEmerz- 1
ARiotOfWords13- 1
a4sta- 1
kylelipscomb- 1
Drumonay- 1
silvermannn- 1
Hogstad- 1
Mk2reverie- 1
gallhue- 1
memo- 1
MarcMiller- 1

so, the first request (and starting as easy as possible!):

*A B5 A4 IN A DRIVEWAY*


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

*A4 B5 in a Driveway*










I say show me a B5 under a street or parking lot light at night.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ Remember to bold and use caps when making requests


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

do c5 a6's count?!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

sure why not. I'll add an exception for you in the op


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

*Bold and caps*

Sorry about that. I will remember next round.

:beer:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

recent enough


easy mode:
*B5 TAKEN APART AND NOT DRIVABLE*


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Did you pick that just for me Alex? 










*B5 SNOW DRIFT*


----------



## colony7 (Apr 20, 2010)

damn, i only have a video of snow drift


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

wish there was snow here


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

colony7 said:


> damn, i only have a video of snow drift


take a still off the video opcorn:


----------



## colony7 (Apr 20, 2010)

too much work haha, my internet is throttled right now, so heres a link to my facebook, hell with it :beer: http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1704229039099


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

colony7 said:


> too much work haha, my internet is throttled right now, so heres a link to my facebook, hell with it :beer: http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1704229039099


Let's see if Alex approves of it. if he does you get the next challenge :thumbup:


----------



## colony7 (Apr 20, 2010)

technically, its like 300,000 pictures of snow drift 

but, if you go to my pics there are pics from that night. it would just take forever to upload on dial up speeds


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

*anticipating *busted as f^ck**


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ lol keep in mind it has to be a recent photo, but someone may have the shot


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

5+ minutes of snow shenanigans? Approved.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree also, onto the next!


----------



## colony7 (Apr 20, 2010)

*next challenge: b5 on bags under a bridge*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ It's probably best to keep it general. There's not many bagged b5s on here unless they want to do the challenge. probably best to keep it at b5's in general though


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

thats a good challenge


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

possible point for you maybe?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

if under an underpass does that count?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd say that's technically a bridge, go for it


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

went out just now to get the picture for you 

underpass (2) by hooptievr, on Flickr

*B5 BROMANCE*


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

nick and alex?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

or just 2 b5s?


----------



## iwant2partywitu (Apr 28, 2011)

*GIRL AND B5*


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

iwant2partywitu said:


> *GIRL AND B5*


I wa leaning towards something like nick and alex but that works


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gear said:


> I wa leaning towards something like nick and alex but that works


I just took a picture like that yesterday too


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

wait I think I misread the challenge


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

omg so hungry now


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I can assure you that steak was delicious, like 6 months ago


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*B5 at a gas pump, nozzle inserted*


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

DSCN3899 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr

*B5 in a drive through*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I should be able to get this one tomorrow


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

i want to participate!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

alexandermjoyce said:


> i want to participate!


:thumbup:ic::wave:


----------



## philyc43 (Dec 4, 2007)

*MC DS*



















*B5 ON THT GRASS IN FRONT OF A TREE*


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

*b5 roller through town*


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

*B5 AT SUNSET*


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Untitled by hooptievr, on Flickr
It's like 630 in the afternoon think its good enough

*B5 WITH A GOOD FRONT MOUNT SHOT*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

2.8


----------



## philyc43 (Dec 4, 2007)

crazexr7 said:


> 2.8


ditto


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

This is a good one for Geoff or nic


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

V6 x3 :facepalm:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

slow 1.8


----------



## Nick232 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll play.
Its a bit hidden









*B5 on a beach*


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

Nick232 said:


> I'll play.
> Its a bit hidden
> 
> 
> ...


lol..

didnt he say "good".. :laugh:


----------



## Nick232 (Feb 17, 2010)

bumper is a bit messy and not finished up but meh. "good" enough


----------



## Widescreen (May 10, 2007)

Beached










*Parking Garage B5*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

*B5 NEXT TO A RICER*


----------



## EuroSteezin (Nov 15, 2010)

You beat me by a mere second.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

EuroSteezin said:


> You beat me by a mere second.


:laugh: I kind of figured this one would be done fast lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Rice? :laugh: :laugh:










*B5 in the rain*


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

*b5 with fireworks* :laugh:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Untitled by hooptievr, on Flickr

*B5 being moved like in a trailer or on a trailer or something along those lines.* I already know whose picture I would like to see.


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

wow little off topic (i kno dont kill me) but the dude that just posted the pic above me has my old wheels on it. looks sick bagged :thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

ayfour99 said:


> wow little off topic (i kno dont kill me) but the dude that just posted the pic above me has my old wheels on it. looks sick bagged :thumbup:


yea man off topic also didnt see you posted your pic first I traded mikey the alphards and some cash. I was actually at h2o with you and my boy withe mk5 had picked up your other set of oz


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Rice? :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you call that rice 
I guess the wheels are pretty ricey but still


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> you call that rice
> I guess the wheels are pretty ricey but still


I own 2 Audi's. Obviously a Viper is a ricer


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I own 2 Audi's. Obviously a Viper is a ricer


I like the 1st and 2nd generations the best after I think they really took a dive :thumbdown:

So since ayfour99 posted first his challenge goes first


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

My only suggestion for this thread is that all the pictures should be recent, or new and fresh. This just seems more like a pic request than a challenge


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

James Himself said:


> My only suggestion for this thread is that all the pictures should be recent, or new and fresh. This just seems more like a pic request than a challenge


I agree also, but for the sake of starting off the thread and keeping it going I think it's alright if some of the pics are not that new. But I would definitely want to see some fresh pics in here


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

*Hard day at work*


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

brealgli said:


>





b5blazing said:


>



The A4 picture thread is sticky'd at the top of the main b5 forum page


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

crazexr7 said:


> I agree also, but for the sake of starting off the thread and keeping it going I think it's alright if some of the pics are not that new. But I would definitely want to see some fresh pics in here


If I see a challenge I want to try, I have to go out, find the right spot, shoot the picture, upload it, edit it, then post. Whereas johnny chimpo goes through his computer documents for a minute, finds a suitable picture and posts it. 
now by the time I'm done posting a new picture, I'm 5 challenges behind and my picture its irrelevant. Plus I want to see new well taken pictures


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

James Himself said:


> If I see a challenge I want to try, I have to go out, find the right spot, shoot the picture, upload it, edit it, then post. Whereas johnny chimpo goes through his computer documents for a minute, finds a suitable picture and posts it.
> now by the time I'm done posting a new picture, I'm 5 challenges behind and my picture its irrelevant. Plus I want to see new well taken pictures


I also think part of the problem is in the challenges themselves too, if we have more and more requests where someone would have to go out and take a picture it will run smoothly


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

None of those cars are on a trailer or in the back of a moving truck


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

What's the next challenge I should've read the post first before I posted a picture:banghead:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think you guys posted in the wrong section 

next challenge is *B5 WITH FIREWORKS* 

I can get a fresh pic of this today hopefully


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

That's too impossible if we're going to keep this thread alive we got to do stuff that's a little easier than that the moving trucks just too hard


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

b5 with fireworks isn't impossible. And the trailer isn't either. He just wanted to see needinganaudi's car stuffed in the back of a moving truck


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

James Himself said:


> b5 with fireworks isn't impossible. And the trailer isn't either. He just wanted to see needinganaudi's car stuffed in the back of a moving truck


That's is all I wanted to see posted do the fireworks have to be going off?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

gear said:


> That's is all I wanted to see posted do the fireworks have to be going off?


I was guessing not, I was going to post a pic with some fireworks I had left in a box not going off but there is none in my house lol


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

*lunch break*


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

I think that should be good


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

next challenge?


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Audi in abandoned wearhouse... 
Not out side inside the building


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

. A B5 covered in mustard and ketchup


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

brealgli said:


> . A B5 covered in mustard and ketchup


Your a retard


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Frankie b5 said:


> Your a retard


Lol that's funny


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Really? There is no way mustard or ketchup is ever touching my car


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't be scared it's a challenge


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

brealgli said:


> Don't be scared it's a challenge


lol just remember " IF the challenge isn't met within 2 days the person who put the challenge up then has 24 hours to complete the challenge themselves. If they cannot complete their own challenge, they are docked one point and then pick a new challenge." :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

so, looks like this guy is covering his car in condiments.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Actually, I'll do this when I get home.


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

*Audi with Ketchup and Mustard on top*

This is as much coverage as you're getting from me...


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Actually, I'll do this when I get home.


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

and that's about as far as I'd go too, strictly


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Yup, that's all I was going to do. Time to move on since he did it.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm actually relieved you didn't do it lol


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

.mad hatter. said:


> yup, that's all i was going to do. Time to move on since he did it.


*audi with pitbull sitting beside it*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

strictly said:


> *audi with pitbull sitting beside it*


how about an australian shepherd? lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> lol just remember " IF the challenge isn't met within 2 days the person who put the challenge up then has 24 hours to complete the challenge themselves. If they cannot complete their own challenge, they are docked one point and then pick a new challenge." :laugh:


wtf when did we get points? Are you keeping score? Do I get to cash in said points for parts?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> wtf when did we get points? Are you keeping score? Do I get to cash in said points for parts?


haha actually I am keeping score I added a score board on the op. I was kind of figuring if this does good it could be like a yearly thing in which each of those participating donate $1 to a fund and who ever the winner is get's all the money for w.e. but idk how legal that is and will probably never work. So until that day comes points are basically just there for fun


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Excellent. Welp, off to find a pitbull


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

I can do the shepherd one...come here boy (whistle)


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

You know how hard it is to keep a dumb dog still


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

New challenge


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

brealgli said:


> You know how hard it is to keep a dumb dog still


it's hard to keep any dog still really they always go to you or something else

new challenge?


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

a small child planking the roof of your audi


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

people please bold the challenges :facepalm:

*SMALL CHILD PLANKING ON THE ROOF OF YOUR B5*


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

brealgli said:


>


nice! (both the car and the dog) I thought I would get to exercise the complete my own challenge option with that one.

:thumbup:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Waiting for daylight


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

How small of a child? haha


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

ChampagneA4 said:


> How small of a child? haha


I wouldn't do it with a new born. Keep it safe. Remember when micheal Jackson hung his kid off a balcony. I mean ur not famous so it's not a big deal but .....


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Why do these involve putting heavy or messy things on our cars? lol


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

*next challenge B5 in front of a cop like standing next to your car*


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

update score board?


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

b5blazing said:


> *next challenge B5 in front of a cop like standing next to your car*


This is going to be a tough one unless some of us know or are cops. Rent-a-cops don't count either I'm assuming?

What kind of seats/brackets you using btw? comfy?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Paging Nick Broderick.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

b5blazing said:


> update score board?


I'll update it soon


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

strictly said:


> This is going to be a tough one unless some of us know or are cops. Rent-a-cops don't count either I'm assuming?
> 
> What kind of seats/brackets you using btw? comfy?


Not sure picked seats up off Craig's list for 300$ with brackets and 4 point sabelt belts. Bought them last week...and vey comfy I had split seams on the leather


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

strictly said:


> This is going to be a tough one unless some of us know or are cops. Rent-a-cops don't count either I'm assuming?
> 
> What kind of seats/brackets you using btw? comfy?


Yeah real cop no paul blart


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

That's Gonna be a hard one for me for a guy with no drivers license


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

illegal tint, too afraid to have a cop go near my car lol


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> illegal tint, too afraid to have a cop go near my car lol


Dude I smoke like snoop dog.


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

b5blazing said:


> Dude I smoke like snoop dog.


I saw one checking traffic this morning in a parking lot. When I asked him if he would take a pic he told me to screw before he gave me a ticket for my exhaust... I tried...


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

strictly said:


> I saw one checking traffic this morning in a parking lot. When I asked him if he would take a pic he told me to screw before he gave me a ticket for my exhaust... I tried...


It's a challange for a reason.... Props for effort I'll drive to police station and ask a cop if no one gets it soon. Or park outside one and wait for one to walk out...


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

b5blazing said:


> It's a challange for a reason.... Props for effort I'll drive to police station and ask a cop if no one gets it soon. Or park outside one and wait for one to walk out...


Ya I wasn't whining, more pissed that the cop wouldn't do it lol.

I thought it was a good challenge myself.


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

So i been driving around for 25 minutes to every Dunkin donuts still haven't found a cop The worst part is I have no license cant beleve im trying to do this


----------



## w4xm4n (May 30, 2010)

I Am so going to get this ...


----------



## ocVdub90 (Feb 6, 2010)

I got this ill get it today and post it up. I'm game

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

b5blazing said:


> Dude I smoke like snoop dog.


 :thumbup:


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

So what is the score.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I updated it on the first post but here's a copy and paste

Score Board

In the lead: NeedingAnAudi- 3 

gear- 2
strictly- 2
brealgli- 2
b5blazing- 2
aledelic42- 1
colony7- 1
iwant2partywitu- 1
Lazer Viking- 1
phillyc43- 1
NickBroderick- 1
michal_s87- 1
Nick232- 1
Widescreen- 1
crazexr7- 1
ayfour99- 1


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm in the lead??


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

It's not over till the fatlady sings


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'm in the lead??


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

lol I figured it had been too long since a pic post in this thread


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

anyone got this if not i work down the street from the state police station and i know 2 of them real well ill see if he can do it, ill throw in a large pizza if hell arrest me lol... i run a pizza shop ill post a pic tomorrow afternoon for sure


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

k04pwrd said:


> anyone got this if not i work down the street from the state police station and i know 2 of them real well ill see if he can do it, ill throw in a large pizza if hell arrest me lol... i run a pizza shop ill post a pic tomorrow afternoon for sure


Yeah no oiffy local cop friends have been at work if it's not complete in the morning I guess I'm going to get drastic.


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

b5blazing said:


> Yeah no oiffy local cop friends have been at work if it's not complete in the morning I guess I'm going to get drastic.


I'm itching for another chance at victory since my failed attempt at this one. 

Looking forward to the "why am I doing this" look on the cops face of whoever completes this challenge though! opcorn:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

k04pwrd said:


> anyone got this if not i work down the street from the state police station and i know 2 of them real well ill see if he can do it, ill throw in a large pizza if hell arrest me lol... i run a pizza shop ill post a pic tomorrow afternoon for sure


Do it :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

I wasn't thinking when I left my house....I drove the ginster and missed a good chance there where like 4 hanging out in a parking lot at wal mart


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

b5blazing said:


> I wasn't thinking when I left my house....I drove the ginster and missed a good chance there where like 4 hanging out in a parking lot at wal mart


you're not supposed to complete your own challenge anyways. Once two days are up then you have 24 hours to do your own challenge


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

srry guys took apart my car this morning cuz of an exhaust leak, broke a bolt from manifold to turbo so i gotta wait till morning for the shop opens were i get my parts from but i will post a pic tomorrow even if the challage is met


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Damn. I tried to get my friend who is a cop to stop by my house and cuff me in front of my car for the photo, but he's on vacation for a week.


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm hunting one down on traffic duty in the morning and seeing if I get told to screw a second time. 

I could have had a retired cop that's a friends in-law do it tonight but honesty got the best of me knowing I would be cheating.


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

brealgli said:


>


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

Well you came out better than I did. Drove around this morning to all their usual hangouts and hiding spots and it was either too cold or they knew I was looking for em'

Watch now I'll get pulled over twice in a day for some stupid ish'


Judges? :thumbup: or :thumbdown:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

:thumbup: **** it next challenge...

My retarded stoned ass drove the ginster again...


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

b5blazing said:


> :thumbup: **** it next challenge...
> 
> My retarded stoned ass drove the ginster again...


x2 sans being stoned ( I wish) and driving a ginster


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

strictly said:


> x2 sans being stoned ( I wish) and driving a ginster


Lol ginster is a rust bucket motor is good but it's a rust bucket:thumbdown: 
I'll trade it for something this sping haven't posted thread yet though


----------



## iwant2partywitu (Apr 28, 2011)

next challenge?


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Next challenge. Remember that you make the new challenge when you fulfill the previous one.


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

Your chick modeling in a bikini next to your B5


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL, it'll be interesting to see if anybody actually completes this one. Remember you have to complete it if no one else can.


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

You don't want me to complete this mission my wife is 7 1/2 months pregnant


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

brealgli said:


> Your chick modeling in a bikini next to your B5



Looks like I'm sitting this one out too :banghead:


----------



## philyc43 (Dec 4, 2007)

its 40 degrees out... but im gonna try


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

philyc43 said:


> its 40 degrees out... but im gonna try


LMAO -


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

brealgli said:


> Your chick modeling in a bikini next to your B5


Seriously? :facepalm:

I doubt anyone's "chick" will gladly do this for a bunch of random guys on the internet


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Seriously? :facepalm:
> 
> I doubt anyone's "chick" will gladly do this for a bunch of random guys on the internet


My chick will. But you guys don't want to see it I'm telling you:laugh:


----------



## philyc43 (Dec 4, 2007)

i get out of work in about 2 hours... my gf already said ok.. so idk if u guys wanna take this away be my guest, but shes got som tig ol biddies


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

philyc43 said:


> i get out of work in about 2 hours... my gf already said ok.. so idk if u guys wanna take this away be my guest, but shes got som tig ol biddies


Just get er done :thumbup:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

philyc43 said:


> i get out of work in about 2 hours... my gf already said ok.. so idk if u guys wanna take this away be my guest, but shes got som tig ol biddies


:laugh: tig ol biddies :laugh: Im using that if u don't mind:beer:


----------



## philyc43 (Dec 4, 2007)

go ahead photo shoot in progress:laugh:


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

philyc43 said:


> go ahead photo shoot in progress:laugh:


I almost want to give you 2 points for swooping in and taking charge...almost... :thumbup:


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

philyc43 said:


> *shes got som tig ol biddies*


:thumbup:


----------



## philyc43 (Dec 4, 2007)

strictly said:


> I almost want to give you 2 points for swooping in and taking charge...almost... :thumbup:


lol:thumbup: photobucket wasent working from my house so now im at hers


----------



## philyc43 (Dec 4, 2007)

this is love... 28 degrees outside wat a trooper, and props to my girlfriend emily too..



















and by far my favorite....












now.... *B5 OFF ROAD.. I MEAN IN THE WOODS ON A DIRT TRAIL*


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Dammit, you guys are seriously killing me. No way in hell I'm taking my car offroading.


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

philyc43 said:


> this is love... 28 degrees outside wat a trooper, and props to my girlfriend emily too..


---Good work man... another interior to be jealous of! (the car)




> now.... *B5 OFF ROAD.. I MEAN IN THE WOODS ON A DIRT TRAIL*


:screwy: but :thumbup:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

strictly said:


> ---Good work man... another interior to be jealous of! (the car)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back in 5 minutes


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

23.5 off road ftw


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

*Next challenge b5 in a graveyard black and white shot*


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Next challenge please


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

damn you guys are fast


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> damn you guys are fast


Little did he know I work across the street from a graveyard and I own an iPhone


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

brealgli said:


> Little did he know I work across the street from a graveyard and I own an iPhone


:laugh:
So what's the next challenge now? Determined to get back in the game


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> damn you guys are fast


I got beat by minutes... damned me for only having 3G!!!


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

strictly said:


>


Holy fender gap batman:facepalm:
Lol at stock height it's been a long time. It's cool though:thumbup:


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

b5blazing said:


> Holy fender gap batman:facepalm:


Hey now! 

Originally it was only going to be a winter beater so I'm not wrapping a boosted is300 around a tree.

ST coils are pretty much next on the list now that I went through pretty much the entire car in the last couple months.

Sheesh... And I thought I would have at least gotten a nice try or sweet graveyard pic lol..


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

b5blazing said:


>



nice!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

brealgli said:


> Little did he know I work across the street from a graveyard and I own an iPhone


Whats the next challenge.


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

* Your B5 pimping in a handicap spot*


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Again I driving the Gti so no handy capped spot for me:thumbdown:


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

brealgli said:


> * Your B5 pimping in a handicap spot*


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

*next challenge*

*You're B5 with a panhandler/bum including whatever sign they have. MUST HAVE A SIGN*


----------



## philyc43 (Dec 4, 2007)

scorbord?


----------



## philyc43 (Dec 4, 2007)

strictly said:


> ---Good work man... another interior to be jealous of! (the car)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


two bad both front seats have tears... not too bad but bad enough to be depressing


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

philyc43 said:


> two bad both front seats have tears... not too bad but bad enough to be depressing


That's why I have racing seats:thumbup:
Well just the driver anyway it was moon crater


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

strictly said:


>


Props for debadged euro trunk


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

strictly said:


> *You're B5 with a panhandler/bum including whatever sign they have. MUST HAVE A SIGN*


Panhandling is illegal around here


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

b5blazing said:


> Props for debadged euro trunk


Thanks man, I needed to do something cosmetic in between saving for the ST coils and the boatload of maintenance work that's been keeping me busy.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

updated the score board 


*In the lead*: brealgli- 4

strictly- 3
NeedingAnAudi- 3 
b5blazing- 3
gear- 2
phillyc43- 2
aledelic42- 1
colony7- 1
iwant2partywitu- 1
Lazer Viking- 1
NickBroderick- 1
michal_s87- 1
Nick232- 1
Widescreen- 1
crazexr7- 1
ayfour99- 1


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

guess i picked a crappy challenge... sorry guys.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

strictly said:


> guess i picked a crappy challenge... sorry guys.


On lunch I'm going to drive down to the local bum hang out or at least. Where I saw a group last and try. I drove the b5 cause it's 55 deg in feb


----------



## Kylelipscomb (Dec 31, 2010)

b5blazing said:


> On lunch I'm going to drive down to the local bum hang out or at least. Where I saw a group last and try.


Sounds a little sketchy


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG That's priceless! LMAO


----------



## jettaslownlow (Oct 24, 2006)

i rarely post but I've been following this thread. Its helping me pass time at work but that picture with the cardboard sign is absolutely classic. Big props for that challenge! kinda makes me want to play.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

brealgli when are you going to start putting the next challenge after you post a picture?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Haha that's awesome. If she is actually homeless hope you gave her something for doing that.

And I also agree with Alex lol post the next challenges with your pics


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

brealgli said:


>


Brealgli This is so far the best challenge pic hands down! Thanks for completing my challenge!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

so. much. win.

you sir, have motivation :beer: .


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll go remind him too post challenge now. He chased the bum down the street to get the shot....:thumbup: ****ing great


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

* your b5 In front of a nice house not yours in the driveway*


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

brealgli said:


> * your b5 In front of a nice house not yours in the driveway*












4000Sq ft victorian from the 1800s count?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

strictly said:


> 4000Sq ft victorian from the 1800s count?


I'd say no because it's pink  but not sure what his definition of "nice" is


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> I'd say no because it's pink  but not sure what his definition of "nice" is


No worries, I live in a land of split levels so it was hard to find that even. And you're right it's pink... But at $400k in a down market it sure is pricey. :screwy:

Quick someone take a pic of any house in Georgia or Texas. They look great but fall down after 50 years =)


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

That is not their driveway and u should be parked where that minivan is parked


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

brealgli said:


> That is not their driveway and u should be parked where that minivan is parked


If it's outside it should be allowed. Parking in someone elses driveway you don't know is illegal and against the rules.


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


k04pwrd said:


>


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

brealgli said:


> That is not their driveway and u should be parked where that minivan is parked


Actually that WAS their driveway... I took other pics in case I got barked at... Anyway you win... AGAIN... :thumbup:


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> If it's outside it should be allowed. Parking in someone elses driveway you don't know is illegal and against the rules.


I took my pic within the rules... went to realtor.com plugged in my zip 03878 found the most expensive house listed, went to house, parked in "driveway", knocked on door and asked if I could snap a few pics as I'm looking to purchase another house in the area.


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

I took my pic within the rules... went to realtor.com plugged in my zip 03878 found the most expensive house listed, went to house, parked in "driveway", knocked on door and asked if I could snap a few pics as I'm looking to purchase another house in the area. 
deffently smart... i went to a house tht was for sale and acted like i was calling the realtor so the naighbors didnt get suspention then took a few pics-i guess i didnt follow rules sorry


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

k04pwrd said:


> I took my pic within the rules... went to realtor.com plugged in my zip 03878 found the most expensive house listed, went to house, parked in "driveway", knocked on door and asked if I could snap a few pics as I'm looking to purchase another house in the area.
> deffently smart... i went to a house tht was for sale and acted like i was calling the realtor so the naighbors didnt get suspention then took a few pics-i guess i didnt follow rules sorry


I think we were both within the rules... HOWEVER... your nice house clearly trumps mine lol point to K04pwrd imo


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Paging Nick Broderick.


i'm 4 days late










:wave:


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

wat happened? id say :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i think one of my neighbors called about the "****" plate i had on the front. never got to drive my car around town because i didn't even have my license at the time :thumbdown:


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> i think one of my neighbors called about the "****" plate i had on the front. never got to drive my car around town because i didn't even have my license at the time :thumbdown:


Stitches for Snitches...


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

*YOUR B5 IN A CARWASH GETTING CLEANED, MANUALLY OR AUTOMATIC*
im not really sure if i won but im trying to keep the thread going


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

cops like damn, clean stance... :laugh:


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> If it's outside it should be allowed. Parking in someone elses driveway you don't know is illegal and against the rules.


You started this post you are the judge you let us know who was the winer of the last challenge


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Right before I took the alphards off. But maybe il wash the car tonight


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

new challenge!


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

brealgli said:


>


 So let me tell you how hard this was I actually got a phone call that she was walking down the street and we were really really busy at work I spun out of work flew down the street and ask the lady if i gave her three dollars if she would let me take a picture of her
Next my car it was priceless she started putting on lipstick and then she strike the pose


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

*lemme see some stretch*


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

thats just hilarious :laugh::laugh: deffently worth leaving work for


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

that made my day hahahaha :laugh: :thumbup: this thread is pure win


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

brealgli said:


> You started this post you are the judge you let us know who was the winer of the last challenge


Ko4powered gets it :thumbup:


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> Ko4powered gets it :thumbup:


So whats the next challenge


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

gear said:


> *lemme see some stretch*


This is the next challenge


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

brealgli said:


>



wow brent... priceless... seriously!


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

Look at that wrist work


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

i dont get it? im sorry guys but wats a stretch?


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

Jh0104 said:


> wow brent... priceless... seriously!


Only in Easton lol


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

brealgli doesn't get the win for the stretch challenge


----------



## brealgli (Mar 9, 2011)

gear said:


> Right before I took the alphards off. But maybe il wash the car tonight


How recent is this pic.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

k04pwrd said:


> i dont get it? im sorry guys but wats a stretch?


tire stretch


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

stretch

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=stre...t=45&ndsp=54&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:45&tx=100&ty=67

(not mine, not actually entering this for game)


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

^lol

stretch


*b5 a4 next to b5 s4*


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

*b5 parked on a highway *


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> *b5 a4 next to b5 s4*












*B5 On a lift*


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

_*b5 next to a c5*_


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> *b5 next to a c5*



Vacation by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr

*B5 next to a huge snow mound*


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

I dont know about big, but here's a nice pair next to a rather large one. Wish my car had been cleener.









*B5 buried in the snow*

Fixed it. I just loved the pic and wanted to share:laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ You can't double up on challenges sir. I was hoping for a bigger pile, but I guess that works


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Does this count car can't go forward any more it's burried








You can see how deep snow is and how low car is look how clean my plow path is


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

b5blazing said:


> Does this count car can't go forward any more it's burried
> You can see how deep snow is and how low car is look how clean my plow path is


Not going to get any better than that without a shovel or being out west :thumbup:


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

Did I really miss this many challenges overnight? 

Pretty fun so far though, especially running around trying to get some of these pics versus just digging through photo albums.

whats the next challenge? :beer:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it's my challenge for posting 
*B5 getting valet service*


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't trust valet workers enough to let them drive my car. I witnessed some kid stall my uncles RS4 three times before he told him to get out of the car.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

ChampagneA4 said:


> I don't trust valet workers enough to let them drive my car. I witnessed some kid stall my uncles RS4 three times before he told him to get out of the car.


LMAO:laugh: I may have killed someone if that were my RS4 - Just sayin'


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

^tht truly does suck. 
no valets around my area(a good thing so i aint gotta witness wat happened to champagnea4), only one is the casino but i think u gotta be a high roller... idk i guess if nothing else ill try tomorrow morning....


----------



## ARiotOfWords13 (Sep 15, 2010)

hey now! i'm a valet and i have never stalled a car, but i smell a point coming my way in this challenge


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

ARiotOfWords13 said:


> hey now! i'm a valet and i have never stalled a car, but i smell a point coming my way in this challenge


There's always the good and the bad (unfortunately a lot of times bad in this case) do it up and snap up the point! 

Looking forward to being able to participate in another challenge but for now I'm enjoying everyone elses opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Drove b5 today so I'm going to get some valet service


----------



## ARiotOfWords13 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Someone back flipping off of your B5*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

ARiotOfWords13 said:


> *Someone back flipping off of your B5*


If I had a junky b5 I would get this done


----------



## ARiotOfWords13 (Sep 15, 2010)

*will settle for someone backflipping in front of your b5*


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I think Geoff needs this challenge since he's got his hand stand picture.


----------



## ymracinginc (Jun 3, 2007)

my girlfriend used to do gymnastics ill c what she can do for me in this one haha btw awesome idea for a game!


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

EliteEmerz said:


> *B5 buried in the snow*


I should have won this one.  This was after snowboarding last weekend.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

ARiotOfWords13 said:


> *will settle for someone backflipping in front of your b5*












*A B5 PARKED ON A BOAT LAUNCH*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

wRek said:


> *A B5 PARKED ON A BOAT LAUNCH*


This was a pretty cool challenge. Cool shot :thumbup:


----------



## ymracinginc (Jun 3, 2007)

aw **** i was just about to post the pic i got haha


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

ymracinginc said:


> aw **** i was just about to post the pic i got haha


Haha. Post it anyway!


----------



## ARiotOfWords13 (Sep 15, 2010)

This picture is great!


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

wRek said:


> I hope this ended well...:facepalm:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

*Next challenge b5 at the foul line nice basketball court not the ****ing hood....*


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

This one cause I like the roof shot


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

So the car has to be on the court? And wats the "****ing hood" mean?


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

not much of a basketball guy but i think this is the foul line and this isnt the hood its a cummuntily playground hope this counts


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You are supposed to put the next challenge after your pic.


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

*b5 trying to fit under a parked tractor trailer truck(the trailor)*


----------



## colony7 (Apr 20, 2010)

good enough? if so

next challenge *B5 kicking the back end out, any terrain*


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

*B5 under a light in the middle of an empty parking lot at night*


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

I had a good one for the sliding one too. I guess I'll post it anyway, but be warned it is a ****ty iPhone pic that I had to compress.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Mk2Reverie said:


> I hope this ended well...:facepalm:


Haha, it ended fine. It was a little awkward doing it in the driveway because it was all wet outside. I just put in an offer on a new house with a 2 car garage, so hopefully that goes through and I can do backflips in the garage instead of my wet ass driveway!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

DSC_0060 by hooptievr, on Flickr
security light in the receiving lot at my job 
and just incase
Shopping lot by my house

DSC_0011 by hooptievr, on Flickr

*KIND OF AN EASY ONE B5 CLUSTER/GAUGE SHOT LIKE WITH A BOOST GAUGE IN ACTION OR SUCH*


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

*b5 on a closed road with signs or without better with imo*


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

gear said:


> DSC_0060 by hooptievr, on Flickr
> security light in the receiving lot at my job
> and just incase
> Shopping lot by my house
> ...



17x8.5, 10. et15/18 (or something like that)? If so, I'm in love. :heart:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

memo! said:


> 17x8.5, 10. et15/18 (or something like that)? If so, I'm in love. :heart:


17x8 17x9 rite now but I'm changing it soon


----------



## a4sta (May 18, 2009)

*B5 AT THE RACE TRACK*


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*B5 PARKED IN FRONT OF A HIGHSCHOOL*


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> *B5 PARKED IN FRONT OF A HIGHSCHOOL*


All I thought was something out of dazed and confused for this one


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

and creeper status haha


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

I got the highschool one tomorrow afternoon for sure.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

I felt left out


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

surprised no one got this yet. possible point for me soon?


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

crazexr7 said:


> surprised no one got this yet. possible point for me soon?


I've contemplated going and doing it, but there is a serial killer in my area who keeps stabbing people right in that area... Hmmmmm, is it worth the point?

http://www.king5.com/news/crime/Bremerton-murders-139255163.html


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

worth the risk?
next challage


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

k04pwrd said:


> worth the risk?
> next challage


Yeah, I took my flashlight and my .45 with me. Haha. I'm not gonna get knifed!

Next challenge:

*B5 A4 PARKED IN FRONT OF A STRIP CLUB OR ADULT BOOKSTORE*


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

my mom/dads house is right down the road literally and better yet theres a adult bookstore next door so i took pixs of both i dont want extra credit lol


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

k04pwrd said:


> my mom/dads house is right down the road literally and better yet theres a adult bookstore next door so i took pixs of both i dont want extra credit lol


Hahahaha! Awesome!

On to the next one?


----------



## neverfail (Dec 19, 2010)

ok i want to get in on this lol... we have one of these on the evo forum...


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

*b5 parked at mcdonalds with u doing a handstand in front of your b5 in the drive thru.....*


----------



## neverfail (Dec 19, 2010)

damn really lol....


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

How about you doing a handstand in front of your A4 in an old "haunted" hotel parking lot?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I think Geoff should get this one.


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

agree:thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

the angle and lighting on your right leg make it look so skinny

:laugh:


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

Deffently better :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

So did Geoff get this one? If so next challenge


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

If I did:

*Your A4 shooting flames*


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Shooting flames challenge.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

done


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> the angle and lighting on your right leg make it look so skinny
> 
> :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Picture or video? Does it matter? I might be able to get this one.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

it doesn't matter videos are fine


----------



## iwant2partywitu (Apr 28, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2278431654471&set=t.100000056036075&type=2&theater

sorry for the bad quality, only had my friends phone.

*BT engine bay, or supercharged 2.8*


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

InletNfogs (13) by hooptievr, on Flickr

InletNfogs (15) by hooptievr, on Flickr

*B5 leaking oil or tranny fluid underneath and I wanna see a real spill not a spot*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

iwant2partywitu said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2278431654471&set=t.100000056036075&type=2&theater
> 
> sorry for the bad quality, only had my friends phone.
> 
> *BT engine bay, or supercharged 2.8*


video is not working


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

gear said:


> *B5 leaking oil or tranny fluid underneath and I wanna see a real spill not a spot*












*low B5 driving next to an exotic (ferrari, lambo, porsche..) *


----------



## EUR Mechaniker (Mar 1, 2012)

hmm i have photos of the two in the same spot but i dont think i have any of them together... shop was pretty full at the time


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

sorry for the bad quality, only had my friends phone.

*BT engine bay, or supercharged 2.8*[/QUOTE]









Sorry I'm late


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

Anybody? Down here in pa i dont see any of these beautiful cars now, they come out in 2 months
Would parked next to one count? I could probably get one of a porsche....


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

k04pwrd said:


> Anybody? Down here in pa i dont see any of these beautiful cars now, they come out in 2 months
> Would parked next to one count? I could probably get one of a porsche....


I could easily get a parked next to one... Harder to get a driving next to.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

parked next to would work too, getting a driving shot is kind of tough


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

my b5 behind a ferrari, good enough right?










*b5 with oem wheels from another car maker*


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> *b5 with oem wheels from another car maker*


What are you driving Nick?? That interior isn't tan and that hood isn't white.

DSCN3920 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


hey look, there's even a benz in the background 

*B5 all soaped up at a carwash/in driveway*


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:laugh:

*b5 parked on uneven ground purposely making it look lower*


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Untitled by hooptievr, on Flickr
If it counts
*B5 IN. CONSTRUCTION SITE*


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Subdivision before as it was being built:










*B5 parked in a row of B5's at a show, not a meet.*


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*B5 parked by a body of water*


----------



## Kylelipscomb (Dec 31, 2010)

I want to see a B5 next to a B3


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Crap, I need to get on this...


----------



## EUR Mechaniker (Mar 1, 2012)

got me again... had it been B1 id win


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> *B5 parked by a body of water*












i just wanted to post that picture


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

nice ass.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't think anyone is gonna get this challenge. I even went lookin for one for sale. Couldn't find one.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Geoff has one.. He's slakin bro


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Best I got is a 85 b2 coupe gt not mine my best friends car. Lives at my house rent free ( car does not my boy)


----------



## Kylelipscomb (Dec 31, 2010)

b5blazing said:


> best i got is a 85 b2 coupe gt not mine my best friends car. Lives at my house rent free ( car does not my boy)


even better!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

new challenge then?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm up for a new one, or I can get a quick one with a B3.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I'm up for a new one, or I can get a quick one with a B3.


If you can that'd work out.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> If you can that'd work out.


You need to update the first post.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I'm up for a new one, or I can get a quick one with a B3.


Go for it Geoff


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You need to update the first post.


how so?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> how so?


For the score


----------



## EUR Mechaniker (Mar 1, 2012)

i have a b1 b2 and a b5 at the shop... if that was the challenge id have done it already lol


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

*Next challange b5 on a hilltop with a view*


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*B5 and your dog(pet not homeboy)*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

*B5 WITH A VW*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

iwant2partywitu said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2278431654471&set=t.100000056036075&type=2&theater
> 
> sorry for the bad quality, only had my friends phone.
> 
> *BT engine bay, or supercharged 2.8*


no point for you since video is still not working.

but updated score board
*Score Board*

*In the lead*: NeedingAnAudi- 7
b5blazing- 6
gear- 6
brealgli- 5
k04pwrd- 4
strictly- 3
aledelic42- 3
NickBroderick- 3
fbm93- 3
phillyc43- 2
colony7- 2
crazexr7- 2
wRek- 2
.Mad Hatter.- 2
iwant2partywitu- 1
Lazer Viking- 1
michal_s87- 1
Nick232- 1
Widescreen- 1
ayfour99- 1
EliteEmerz- 1
ARiotOfWords13- 1
a4sta- 1
bronz- 1
kylelipscomb- 1


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

My 97 aba


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

*Next challenge is a b5 at the zoo*


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ah **** i feel like i should already have a pic of this.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Challenge is almost up


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

new challenge


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Where's the new challenge.


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

Id say whoever has the highest score right now picks the next challage cuz im ready


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Alex it's your call


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

70 degrees out and no challanges


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

since there is still no challenge I'll take the liberty of making a new one.

*B5 WITH ALL WINDOWS DOWN INCLUDING SUNROOF* seeing how nice the weather is


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> since there is still no challenge I'll take the liberty of making a new one.
> 
> *B5 WITH ALL WINDOWS DOWN INCLUDING SUNROOF* seeing how nice the weather is


Craaaaaaap one of my windows is broken lol


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

*B5 black and white roller*:thumbup:


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

I dont think this worked...


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I80 Roller by hooptievr, on Flickr
Love having a white car
*B5 WITH SOME HEADLINER/PILLA WORK BUT AN OUTSIDE IN SHOT SO CAR MUST BE IN PICTURE*


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

S4 pillars/headliner









*B5 and feces*


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

im not sure if i totally understand this challage?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

What is the difference between s4 headliner and ours just color?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

k04pwrd said:


> im not sure if i totally understand this challage?


a b5 and some sort of "poo" in the picture



gear said:


> What is the difference between s4 headliner and ours just color?


yeah its the same..but black


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

Thts wat i thought u ment, this chanllage is Alittle too nasty for me and too messy lol im out till next one....


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Took the dog happened to drop a fresh one figured why not








*B5 ON AIR WITH ITS BUTT UP AGAINST ANOTHER VW OR AUDI*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ can it not be on air and with a 2011 a3?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

It can but that's gotta be some serious rake


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> *B5 ON AIR WITH ITS BUTT UP AGAINST ANOTHER VW OR AUDI*


I've got this hold on….nvm they're nose to nose


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Il take nose to nose go for it chris


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Me and Bobby Circa 2009.

Sorry its pre-air….haha

*B5 AT A BBQ*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

this count?









if it does *B5 WITH FOOD INSIDE OR OUT OF YOUR CAR*


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

It counts. :thumbup:


----------



## SinsearJetta (Dec 29, 2010)

philyc43 said:


> this is love... 28 degrees outside wat a trooper, and props to my girlfriend emily too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So whats his name? Jk....love the interior with that exterior...Your girl is def a trooper


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

*Finally!!!!!*

The darkest D&D coffee I've ever gotten, pic does no justice...












*I'm going to request a B5 all smoked out.... And I'm not talking engine issues!*


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

If that Drink isnt acceptable food I got one of an egg and cheese!


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol was doing that when reading this lol....b5blazing it ain't just cause the car is supercharged.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

b5blazing said:


> Lol was doing that when reading this lol....b5blazing it ain't just cause the car is supercharged.


----------



## cervantes559 (Sep 20, 2011)

this count?









*B5 with the engine out*


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

cervantes559 said:


> this count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm missing something. Where is the smoke?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Lol he thought I meant blacked out! Boooo


----------



## cervantes559 (Sep 20, 2011)

silvermannn said:


> Lol he thought I meant blacked out! Boooo


all bad never mind mine then lol


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

I would never do that to my car.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Blew second gear smooth out of my car today ****ing bummer:thumbdown:


----------



## iwant2partywitu (Apr 28, 2011)

b5blazing said:


> Blew second gear smooth out of my car today ****ing bummer:thumbdown:


happened to me not to long ago, if you give it any gas it pops out of gear, but i can still downshift


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

iwant2partywitu said:


> happened to me not to long ago, if you give it any gas it pops out of gear, but i can still downshift


No I can't get into any gear. The trans imploded :banghead:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

silvermannn said:


> The darkest D&D coffee I've ever gotten, pic does no justice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Times up! 24 hours to get it done yourself now.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Welllll if I have to!


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

silvermannn said:


> Welllll if I have to!


YOU WON'T ! :wave:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I wish my phone/me wasnt so gay or id be able to post new pics and challenges every so often.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

^^^HAHAHAHHAHA

And this is as good as it's gonna get. I wouldn't wanna ride around full of smoke. 









So, if that counts do I get to pick the challenge agaaainnnn??? YES!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

yep new challenge


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

*A B5 with a car with similar plates*

eg. If your plate is "123 ABC" and you see a car with "ABC 123" take a pic!

That good? or too specific?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

silvermannn said:


> ^^^HAHAHAHHAHA
> 
> And this is as good as it's gonna get. I wouldn't wanna ride around full of smoke.
> 
> ...


I hope thats weed smoke


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

silvermannn said:


> *A B5 with a car with similar plates*
> 
> eg. If your plate is "123 ABC" and you see a car with "ABC 123" take a pic!
> 
> That good? or too specific?


Don't think anyone's gonna get tht


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

gear said:


> Don't think anyone's gonna get tht


x2

maybe next to a novelty plate or something? or a new challenge?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Aww c'mon this is totally do-able! My friend and I have our plates in succession... I can't be the only one with somethin' like that...:screwy:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

white lighters ftw


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

silvermannn said:


> Aww c'mon this is totally do-able! My friend and I have our plates in succession... I can't be the only one with somethin' like that...:screwy:


Yeah you weird.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

White lighters=good luck.... I'm glad I'm not the only one without the white lighter fear!


And C'mon we're all a little weird!


----------



## iwant2partywitu (Apr 28, 2011)

new challenge?


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

silvermannn said:


> White lighters=good luck.... I'm glad I'm not the only one without the white lighter fear!
> 
> 
> And C'mon we're all a little weird!


 Tell your friiend fender gap is like a vagina...


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Multiple times a day!:thumbup:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

silvermannn said:


> Multiple times a day!:thumbup:


 :laugh: 
You still gotta post new challenge


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh.... How bout a B5 getting beat on...lovingly of course. You know doughnuts, launches drifting an action shot!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Does this count? 
Was a reallllll badly paved road...creepin and scrapin fosho.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry it's dark. 




 Sorry about the camera man in second one


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

New challenge?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*B5 and something st. Patricks day related *


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

That's all I got, somebody drank all the Guniess. 
If that counts, I want to see *A B5 with skis in the ski rack.*


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

YES FBM! nothing what I was thinking though it's awesome and above the level on which I was thinking.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

time for a new challenge


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

24 hours for jmullen to complete the challenge


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

The window directly above the parking meter is full of skis. Ill do something easy this time. 
*B5 with stickers*


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*B5 parked in grass.*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

*B5 at a movie theater*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll get the shot later today


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> I'll get the shot later today


 Not if i beat you to it!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

*b5 at a college campus*


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

*b5 on jackstands on all four corners*


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

*B5 next to a huge body of water*


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

old school










*B5 in an empty parking lot.*


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

2010 










*b5 next to a b6/b7/b8*


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Untitled by hooptievr, on Flickr

Untitled by hooptievr, on Flickr
*B5 NEXT TO A MK4/5*


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

*B5 next to b5 passat*


----------



## Hogstad (Mar 16, 2012)

My Audi next to my friends Passat .. Does this count?.. iiiiiif so;

*low B5 in a real "wintery" environment - snow, ice etc ..*


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*B5 with odd colored wheels.*


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*
B5 in a large downtown area*


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

*picture of B5 from far away*


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

*A NICE WHITE A6 WAGGON*


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Picture of B5s cruising together


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

That' ones not until next friday


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Picture of B5s cruising together


are you posting for mr broderick


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Whats the challenge guys


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Whats the challenge guys


i wanted to see b5s cruising..new challenge.

im new to this game


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

*B5 at sunset/sunrise*


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

B5 HIGH SPEED ROLLER.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*B5 on 3pc wheels*


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> *B5 on 3pc wheels*


Goddamn you are killing me with these challenges


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Because I love whoring this pic


DSC_1252 by WasADubber, on Flickr

Untitled by hooptievr, on Flickr
*B5 LAYING FRAME*


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

B5 driving with no bumper and a huge front mount


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Your picture doesn't work


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

fixed


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Not my car but it is my picture

DSC_0117 by hooptievr, on Flickr


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

next challenge??


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I dunno if I get the point since its not my car.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gear said:


> I dunno if I get the point since its not my car.


Rules say YOUR car, in bold. Just throw a pic up of your car with the bumper off. Close enough


----------



## amarch16 (Feb 28, 2012)

*B5 in the woods on a dirt road*


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

We've already done the woods and you don't have a front mount sir


----------



## amarch16 (Feb 28, 2012)

That's what looking on your phone gets you. It wasn't on the recent posts it was one of the first ones. So i thought it was no bumper. Horse shenanigans


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> B5 driving with no bumper and a huge front mount


24 hours, if you can get the shot


----------



## dtrain88 (Jul 31, 2010)

New challenge?


----------



## freddd (Jan 6, 2002)

Someone ask to see a B5 going through a corner on a real race track. Haven't seen one of those pics yet.


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Look back a few pages it's there and videos


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ocVdub90 (Feb 6, 2010)

whats the next challenge???
:wave:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

new challenge


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

New challenge
*NICK BRODERICK IN DRIVER SEAT OF B5 MUST BE RECENT*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

gear said:


> New challenge
> *NICK BRODERICK IN DRIVER SEAT OF B5 MUST BE RECENT*


lol but no :thumbdown: lazerviking has to choose the new challenge


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

**** Uhh.. Artsy picture of a b5 in an industrial setting extra points if it's abandoned


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> **** Uhh.. Artsy picture of a b5 in an industrial setting extra points if it's abandoned



72 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


*B5 on a big bridge*


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*B5 and an ambulance*


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

i got this one, let me run outside and take a picture of my b5 next to my ambulance


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

excuse the horrible blackberry image










*b5 with maxxed out speedometer*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think there's a way to do some sort of test on vag com that let's you do this but idk how.


----------



## bc_awd_98 (Aug 30, 2011)

I though the trans maxs out at aeound 140. 1.8T


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

bc_awd_98 said:


> I though the trans maxs out at aeound 140. 1.8T


My 2.8 stops/maxxes at 157


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

bc_awd_98 said:


> I though the trans maxs out at aeound 140. 1.8T


 More than that...I think it's closer to 155.


----------



## bc_awd_98 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea.i saw on somwhere it sais the 2.8 trans has a shorter gear ratio vs 1.8 also lower top speed than 1.8t trans although idont know where i saw it


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

*b5 next to a c5, either of them being in pieces *


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> *b5 next to a c5, either of them being in pieces *


  
 
Vacation by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr 

*B5 going over a speed bump*


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*B5 in front of a bar*


----------



## pullacowonaski (Oct 12, 2009)

im beside the bar if that counts 

















if thats okay 

*B5 with a roll-cage*


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

No offense but I don't think it counts since you can't see the bar


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

*B5 BY RAILROAD TRACKS*


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*B5 UNDER A STREET LIGHT*


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

*B5 caged *


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

LINDA123a said:


> Good luck!http://www.********************


 Go die


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

LINDA123a said:


> Good luck!http://www.********************


 Do we have a troll among us?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

So what's the challenge guys


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> *B5 caged *


New challenge?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

*B5 Roller with loaded bike, ski rack*

Bueller...


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

This one is for copper or wes


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

damn i dont think ive had a roller taken with my bike on.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

New challenge?

*B5 under a bridge*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Chuckdee said:


> New challenge?
> 
> *B5 under a bridge*


nope mk2reverie gave the next challenge already. You only get to pick the next challenge if you take the pic


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> *B5 Roller with loaded bike, ski rack*
> 
> Bueller...


 new challenge something a little more generic this time?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Err... B5 with four tires... black preferably.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Err... B5 with four tires... black preferably.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2












*Rolling shot of a B5*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Err... B5 with four tires... black preferably.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


 lol and: 


memo! said:


> *Rolling shot of a B5*


 









*b5 with something old*


----------



## Jose'sB5 (Jul 28, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> lol and:
> 
> *b5 with something old*


 please explain, do you mean with an old part installed in the car or next to an older car (hotrod or plain older car)?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jose'sB5 said:


> please explain, do you mean with an old part installed in the car or next to an older car (hotrod or plain older car)?


 uh anything older than 10 years can be anything


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lol anything older than 10 years?  
 

*b5 + rain*


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ DAmn missed my chance for that one at Dustoff.... ****in rain.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

B5 with a trophy?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> lol anything older than 10 years?


 lol just trying to get the game rolling again


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> B5 with a trophy?


 i like this photo


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> i like this photo


 Same buddy. 
We have nice asses


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

newyear (40) by hooptievr, on Flickr 
*TWO B5S EITHER AIRED OUT AIRED UP* I know its more difficult but I know a few people have this picture already. your car doesnt have to be on air just in the picture.


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> *b5 + rain*


 damn, i missed it...


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

New challenge and updated score board. 

*Score Board* 

*In the lead*: gear- 11 
NeedingAnAudi- 10 
fbm93- 10 
b5blazing- 7 
crazexr7- 7 
NickBroderick- 6 
brealgli- 5 
k04pwrd- 4 
aledelic42- 4 
Jamerican1- 4 
strictly- 3 
phillyc43- 2 
colony7- 2 
bronz- 2 
wRek- 2 
.Mad Hatter.- 2 
thepirate- 2 
iwant2partywitu- 1 
Lazer Viking- 1 
michal_s87- 1 
Nick232- 1 
Widescreen- 1 
ayfour99- 1 
EliteEmerz- 1 
ARiotOfWords13- 1 
a4sta- 1 
kylelipscomb- 1 
Drumonay- 1 
silvermannn- 1 
Hogstad- 1 
Mk2reverie- 1 
gallhue- 1 
memo- 1 
MarcMiller- 1 


and to 500 posts :beer::thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

DSC_7690.jpg by Alex Uliana, on Flickr 
*B5 with cream wheels or something bright anything but black wheels*


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

I have 1 point


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

gear said:


> *B5 with cream wheels or something bright anything but black wheels*


 boom 









* 
B5 at the dragstrip...not road course* 

If it's not original enough I'll do another.


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

Love those wheels



Sent from my happy place via tapatalk


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> boom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Times up new challenge or you can get the shot


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Did we decide if video counts? If not I can screen cap it, lol.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Did we decide if video counts? If not I can screen cap it, lol.


 videos count :thumbup: I should probably put that in the rules. 

new challenge?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Do I pick? 

*B5 with a moving train in the pic*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Do I pick?
> 
> *B5 with a moving train in the pic*


 yep, this one I might be able to get


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Challenge time.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Damn...I don't know if I can get this one.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Let's get this isht going again.

*B5 GETTING WORKED ON*

And adding this rule: If the thread get's lost after 2 days are up and the challenger still hasn't completed the challenge, the first person to bump the thread gets to pick. 

^ Sound good? If not MadHatter can choose the next challenge.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> Let's get this isht going again.
> 
> *B5 GETTING WORKED ON*











*B5 baller parked in the rain*


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

damn wish this was a few days before, its been raining in new england for the last 2 weeks :banghead:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lol would this be considered baller parked?









*b5 + seafoam *


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> *b5 + seafoam *












Doesn't smoke a ****load at idle but u get the idea

Sent from my happy place via tapatalk


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ New challenge?


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

My bad, I was on the go that day and forgot:

*B5 on sawblades under a bridge.
*


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

.....lame!:laugh:


----------



## EliteEmerz (Sep 23, 2010)

I was 4 blunts deep. Best I could come up with

Sent from my happy place via tapatalk


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bump 

*B5 ON THE SIDE OF THE STREET/ROAD* 

No more challenges that only a very select few can do please


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

B5 at a local meet(vw/Audi meet)


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ Finally got rid of those headlights :heart:


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes sir just last week


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Do I pick?
> 
> *B5 with a moving train in the pic*


 

*SAW THE ONE ABOVE* 



BOOOM! 


 
2012-09-05_22.48.06.jpg by sleep154, on Flickr 



*B5 drifting in snow*


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

hammeredGLI said:


> *B5 drifting in snow*













*B5 parked next to a semi with trailer*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

has a car hauler attached...

*b5 hard parked*


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

*B5 INFRONT OF A HIGH END SPORTS CAR DEALERSHIP/SIGN OR WITH AN EXPENSIVE SPORTS CAR*
EXAMPLES like a porsche dealer or something not a benz dealer or anything like that.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

i would do this but im just too damn lazy to drive to the ferrari dealership 20 min from me


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

challenge is up anyways. you can pick the next challenge if you want gallhue. otherwise I'll pick one if you don't


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> *B5 INFRONT OF A HIGH END SPORTS CAR DEALERSHIP/SIGN OR WITH AN EXPENSIVE SPORTS CAR*
> EXAMPLES like a porsche dealer or something not a benz dealer or anything like that.












You did this one for me didn't you Dave....:laugh:

*ROLLING SHOT OF A B5 CROSSING A LARGE BRIDGE OVER WATER*


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

*a shot of your b5 with me in the picture *


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Do i qualify nick?




How about a picture of a B5 with ****ed fenders/quarters still looking good..


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> How about a picture of a B5 with ****ed fenders/quarters still looking good..


back when I rocked 255s at 23gtf 










God I really miss these wheels and that fitment.


*B5 with at least 3 other b5s*


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Back when Wes was still cool

B5 PHOTOSHOOT IN OCEAN CITY MARYLAND.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^^ So where's the picture?!


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> *B5 with at least 3 other b5s*


----------



## whredavag (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

:vampire:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Where is the new challenge?!?!?:wave:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

gear said:


> Because I love whoring this pic
> 
> 
> DSC_1252 by WasADubber, on Flickr
> ...


 that was a good day, got a little bit of my car in there :laugh:


----------



## SteelCityMafia (Oct 18, 2012)

In on this for later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k04pwrd (Jan 31, 2012)

Challenge?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

New challenge? How about *B5 PARKED ALL ALONE IN AN EMPTY PARKING LOT*


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Holy crap are we bringing this back up from the dead lol?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

<img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7194/6882459295_b7a1ee9329_b.jpg" width="765" height="1024" alt="photo-9"></a>


Old tires, empty lot. 


*Post your stuck/beached/bogged B5*


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Think this qualifies as beached stuck 
Old picture from last time my car saw snow 

Next challenge b5 smoking tires


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> back when I rocked 255s at 23gtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


255's 35.40?? inspirational! coming from a pie plate owner. :beer:


----------

